# Table Tops



## txe4man (Apr 7, 2009)

we have a nice table top in our van but at times it is a bit too big.
it is the standard fitting that came with the van with fore and aft and side to side movement adjusted by loosening a hand nut.
if the top was able to fold down, maybe a quarter of its width it would give much more 'passing room' when not in use.
does anyone know of a supplier that sells different table tops?


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Dead easy to DIY. Purchase a sheet of 10 or 12mm (depends how big the table top) ply cut to size and shape dress the edges then sand down to an absolutely fine finish.
Finally stain to the required colour and apply several coats of Yacht Varnish. Either fit the fittings from the existing table or buy new from Fiamma.
I replaced our table because it was far too complicated, weighed a ton and was stored overhead.

Steve


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

We've replaced our table with 
a round table top (travels under mattress) bought from Magnum Motorhomes Grimsby
a Fiamma tripod base from same firm
a Fiamma leg 99p ebay
It's freed up lots of space and the table can be moved out of the way when not required.

Jan


----------

